

Musings on the Future of Docker from Logentries' Brendan Dillon - jamesalvord
https://blog.logentries.com/2014/05/musings-on-the-future-of-docker/

======
nickstinemates
One of our core business values in transparency. Feel free to reach out and
ask what's next. We'll be happy to talk about it.

